# anyone here from iowa



## 02xblazer (Jan 10, 2009)

southeast iowa to be more exact.


----------



## czechm8 (Oct 15, 2008)

+1 Des Moines metro.


----------



## 02xblazer (Jan 10, 2009)

cool.. do they ever have any sq competitions up there?


----------



## Inferno333 (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm up by Cedar Falls if you're ever up that way.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Cedar Rapids originally....you guys can keep the snow.


----------



## 02xblazer (Jan 10, 2009)

atsaubrey said:


> Cedar Rapids originally....you guys can keep the snow.


lol.. we just got some last nite


----------



## czechm8 (Oct 15, 2008)

02xblazer said:


> cool.. do they ever have any sq competitions up there?


Not sure. I don't really follow the SQ or SPL comp scene.


----------



## 02xblazer (Jan 10, 2009)

czechm8 said:


> Not sure. I don't really follow the SQ or SPL comp scene.


me neither but thought it would be fun to go to one.. they had one a few years ago in ottumwa, didnt go but a friend did.. he said a guy with 4 rockford 12s in a tahoe won the spl and sq first place trophies


----------



## chadillac3 (Feb 3, 2006)

I reside in the Cedar Rapids area nowadays...there seem to be 2 car audio stores up here. One was...unimpressive. The other seemed like a decent place but I'd be shocked if they were into SQ.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

what shops might you be talking about? Back in High School the Audio Room was the high end place but they dont cell mobile gear anymore. I would love to see if Bill from there is still in the "game", he hooked me up so many times.


----------



## SSCustoms (Oct 16, 2008)

atsaubrey said:


> what shops might you be talking about? Back in High School the Audio Room was the high end place but they dont cell mobile gear anymore. I would love to see if Bill from there is still in the "game", he hooked me up so many times.


I'm in Iowa City. I still know most of the guys from CR. A few of them are still doing car audio.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Well, Bill is the friggin CEO of Rockford Fosgate so I guess he is still in the game.


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

Me too basically, but I really like in SD. I am very close to Sioux City, IA (northwest corner). I know minitruckfreq is in IA too. I think Ottumwa, IA, but I haven't seen him on in awhile.


----------



## SSCustoms (Oct 16, 2008)

rekd0514 said:


> Me too basically, but I really like in SD. I am very close to Sioux City, IA (northwest corner). I know minitruckfreq is in IA too. I think Ottumwa, IA, but I haven't seen him on in awhile.


How close to Sioux City are you? I have a lot of family in that area...Hinton, Moville, Smithland, Hornick, Kingsley, etc.


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

I am like 5ish miles away. I live by McCook Lake if you know where that is. It is right by North Sioux City.


----------

